# Several ID's Please



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

Just picked up a bunch of fish off facebook. Looking for ID's please.

1. Buccachromis ?










2. Malawi Hawk?










3. Tangarine Tiger?










4. Fusco?










5. MBuna of some sort?










6. Fusco again? (its a second one)










7. No idea


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

I'll let the experts chime in on what they are, but I'm glad you rescued these fish. From the looks of their sunken bellies, I can only imagine the water they were in, underfed or parasite? Again, I'll let the experts chime in, but glad you rescued them.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Seem right except not totally sure #3 is a pure Tangerine Tiger but is at least superficially similar

#5. has to be a Mbuna hybrid, not sure what he could be but he is kinda interesting looking

#7 maybe Protomelas spilononatus type


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

They seemed to just be underfed/over stressed. I was worried about parasites but they are all eating like hogs and acting healthy... just hungry.


----------



## brocklo (Apr 2, 2018)

What kind of buccachromis for #1?


----------



## Kipnlilo (Feb 23, 2018)

brocklo said:


> They seemed to just be underfed/over stressed. I was worried about parasites but they are all eating like hogs and acting healthy... just hungry.


Sounds good. Hopefully they fill out in no time then. I really like the Tangerine Tiger looking one.


----------

